
45 Most Influential Figures in Technology Over the Last 150 Years - makimaki
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2008/01/the_top_tech_influencers.html
======
rokhayakebe
ok i do not see Thomas Edison on the first page. wtf is up with that.

